# Crappie eating upwards



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

So im float fishing for some crappie and not getting any bites. Guy down the way is getting one after another. He’s got on one of those overweight jig maggot bobbers. And when the crappie hit they were going upwards picking up his jighead allowing his bobber to rise! So much for bobber down set the hook. Never seen that before.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I fish a jig under a float sometimes and a lot of times the float will pop upwards and then just lay flat when I get a hit.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Crappies prefer to feed up.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

You'll see it in ice fishing too......If you have a jig big enough to bend the spring bobber downward, sometimes you'll see it lift just a smidge when they strike. Those are some tricky strikes.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip - I have had several crappie over the years come up and grab the minnow and just sit there making my bobber lay flat. Then with in a few seconds later down it goes - Once I see it lay flat now I set the hook.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty much what I've noticed. Crappie almost exclusively feed upwards when ice fishing. Sometimes its such a subtle hit that you barely notice slack line and have to set the hook. That said Crappie are easiest to pattern under the ice.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You were probably getting the same hits and just didn't see based upon your setup or not looking for it. Very common for crappie to raise the float.

I can say however that the old wisdom is that crappie only feed up and I can tell you as a fact that that is absolutely not true after 18 months of using livescope


----------

